# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Philips] Philips 170S

## radiotimes

Εχω την παραπανω οθονη η οποια δεν ανοιγει καθολου.Αλλαξα ολους τους πυκνωτες  στο τροφοδοτικο αλλα τιποτα.Εντωμεταξυ δεν αναβει και το ενδεικτικο LED μπροστα.Και συνδεοντας την σαν δευτερη στον υπολογιστη την βλεπει το συστημα.Καμια ιδεα κανεις??

----------


## ninolas

τάσεις μέτρησες ?
είδες κανένα πυκνωτή φουσκωμένο ?

----------


## radiotimes

Τασεις οχι ουτε πυκνωτης φουσκωμενος τους αλλαξα προληπτικα.....

----------


## GSR600

Μια φωτογραφια της πλακετας τροφοδοτικου θα βοηθουσε.να υποθεσω ασφαλειες κ.λπ.εχεις τσεκαρει...

----------


## manolo

Συμφωνώ με το Γιώργο. Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά: Ασφάλεια και τάσεις εξόδου. Τσέκαρε αυτά πρώτα. Για να είναι τελείως νεκρή η οθόνη πιθανότατα να τα έχει παίξει κάποιο τρανζίστορ το οποίο να σου έκαψε και την ασφάλεια..

----------


## radiotimes

Το τροφοδοτικο ειναι αυτο CAM00163.jpg οντως στην εξοδο δεν εχω καμια ταση.Οι Ημιαγωγοι ειναι αυτοι στην φωτο.Οσο για ασφαλεια ενοειτε ειναι το πρωτο που κοιταμαι.
Ταση μεχρι τον πυκνωτη εισοδου εχω.Πρεπει να ελενξω πρωτα το μεγαλο θυριστορ.

----------


## manolo

Καλά το πας. Τσέκαρε έναν - έναν τις διόδους σου και τα θυρίστορ. Κάποιο ή κάποια διακοπτικό εξάρτημα έχει τινάξει τα πέταλα και γι' αυτό δεν έχεις έξοδο στο δευτερεύον.

----------


## radiotimes

Το μικρο θυριστορ ειναι καμενο αλλα στο κατω μερος της πλακετας εχει καποια ολοκληρωμενα που δυσκολευουν λιγο την υποθεση CAM00164.jpg

----------


## manolo

Άλλαξε το θυρίστορ και ελέγχεις ξανά την οθόνη. Τα ολοκληρωμένα όχι ότι δεν χαλάνε αλλά αρπάζουν λίγο πιο σπάνια γιατί έχουν περισσότερες προστασίες. Ελπίζω να μην σου έχει αρπάξει κάποιο απ' αυτά.

----------


## radiotimes

Το θυριστορ ειναι το MCR 100-6 αλλα εδω δεν μπορω να το βρω.Ξερει κανεις καποιο αντιστοιχο να το ψαξω?????

----------


## manolo

Ισοδύναμο του MCR 100-6 είναι το ΝΤΕ 5405 (400V, 800mA). Ψάξε μήπως βρεις αυτό. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, τα ενημερωμένα καταστήματα που πουλάνε ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσουν.

----------


## radiotimes

Αντικατεστησα το θυριστορ MCR100-8 αλλα δεν εχω καμια ενδειξη ουτε το LED του POWER αναβει.Καμια ιδεα......

----------


## vp74

CAM00163.jpg

Καλησπέρα. Μήπως να ελέγξεις κ αντιστασούλες που χρησιμοποιούνται ως ασφάλειες; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος 2 είναι που σου έχω σημειώσει με πράσινο κυκλο. Δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα.

----------


## radiotimes

> CAM00163.jpg
> 
> Καλησπέρα. Μήπως να ελέγξεις κ αντιστασούλες που χρησιμοποιούνται ως ασφάλειες; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος 2 είναι που σου έχω σημειώσει με πράσινο κυκλο. Δεν έχεις να χάσεις τίποτα.



Ευχαριστω Βαγγελη θα το κανω κι' αυτο.

----------


## radiotimes

Τα κοιταξα κι αυτα Βαγγελη η πανω ειναι μια αντισταση 68κΩ και το δεξια μαλλον βαριστορ.Εκει δεν μετραω κατι.Το αλλο που βλεπω ειναι η ψυκτρα του μεγαλου θυριστορ που ειναι βιδωμενη απευθειας πανω του και χτυπαει το μπαζερ στο ενα ποδαρακι ενω η ψυκτρα συνδεεται στο τυπωμενο με ακιδα.

----------


## ezizu

> Τα κοιταξα κι αυτα Βαγγελη η πανω ειναι μια αντισταση 68κΩ και το δεξια μαλλον βαριστορ.Εκει δεν μετραω κατι.*Το αλλο που βλεπω ειναι η ψυκτρα του μεγαλου θυριστορ που ειναι βιδωμενη απευθειας πανω του* και χτυπαει το μπαζερ στο ενα ποδαρακι ενω η ψυκτρα συνδεεται στο τυπωμενο με ακιδα.


Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, αναφέρεσαι στο εξάρτημα 7101, το οποίο δείχνεις και στην φωτογραφία στο ποστ#6 και το ονομάζεις θυρίστορ.
Αυτό είναι FET (με κωδικό μάλλον STP6NC60FP και σίγουρα θα πρέπει να ελεγχθεί ), το οποίο βέβαια, σαν εξάρτημα, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με θυρίστορ.
Όσο για το άλλο θυρίστορ MCR 100-6 που αναφέρεις σε προηγούμενα ποστ, να σημειώσω απλά ότι είναι λίγο περίεργο να καεί στο σημείο που βρίσκεται στο κύκλωμα (ουσιαστικά ελέγχει την δίοδο του optocoupler). 
Τι τάση έχουν στα άκρα τους (ή στο θετικό τους ακροδέκτη, ως προς την γείωση του πρωτεύοντος κυκλώματος) , ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης 2102 και ο πυκνωτής 2104;;
Την αντίσταση 3125 (στο πρωτεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού) την έλεγξες, είναι σωστή ;
Έχεις ελέγξει για τυχών βραχυκυκλωμένα-ελαττωματικά εξαρτήματα στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού;
Την ασφάλεια 1105 (στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα) την έλεγξες ;

*Προσοχή!!! Υπάρχει υψηλή τάση σε διάφορα σημεία του κυκλώματος του τροφοδοτικού.*

----------


## Papas00zas

Επειδή βλέπω ότι δεν λέει να πάρει, βγάλε ολα τα ημιαγωγά του πρωτεύοντος και μέτρα τα. Πες μας τι βλέπεις και αν ειναι καλα πας δευτερεύον. Να μας πεις επίσης αν έχεις διακοπτόμενο σφύριγμα-αν δηλαδή ακουγεται σφύριγμα που αρχίζει και κοβει η ειναι τελείως νεκρό. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση εχεις βραχυκυκλωμένο ημιαγωγό στο δευτερεύον.

----------


## radiotimes

> Αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, αναφέρεσαι στο εξάρτημα 7101, το οποίο δείχνεις και στην φωτογραφία στο ποστ#6 και το ονομάζεις θυρίστορ.
> Αυτό είναι FET (με κωδικό μάλλον STP6NC60FP και σίγουρα θα πρέπει να ελεγχθεί ), το οποίο βέβαια, σαν εξάρτημα, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με θυρίστορ.
> Όσο για το άλλο θυρίστορ MCR 100-6 που αναφέρεις σε προηγούμενα ποστ, να σημειώσω απλά ότι είναι λίγο περίεργο να καεί στο σημείο που βρίσκεται στο κύκλωμα (ουσιαστικά ελέγχει την δίοδο του optocoupler). 
> Τι τάση έχουν στα άκρα τους (ή στο θετικό τους ακροδέκτη, ως προς την γείωση του πρωτεύοντος κυκλώματος) , ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης 2102 και ο πυκνωτής 2104;;
> Την αντίσταση 3125 (στο πρωτεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού) την έλεγξες, είναι σωστή ;
> Έχεις ελέγξει για τυχών βραχυκυκλωμένα-ελαττωματικά εξαρτήματα στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού;
> Την ασφάλεια 1105 (στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα) την έλεγξες ;
> 
> *Προσοχή!!! Υπάρχει υψηλή τάση σε διάφορα σημεία του κυκλώματος του τροφοδοτικού.*



Τα ελενξα ολα αυτα Σηφη και τις διοδους και το mosfet και ειναι οκ

----------


## ezizu

Τι τάση έχουν στα άκρα τους (ή στο θετικό τους ακροδέκτη, ως προς την γείωση του πρωτεύοντος κυκλώματος) , ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης 2102 και ο πυκνωτής 2104;
Αν θέλεις και μπορείς κάνε και αυτές τις μετρήσεις και γράψε τα αποτελέσματα.
Με προσοχή όμως, επειδή υπάρχει *υψηλή τάση* στο πρωτεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού.

----------


## radiotimes

Καλημερα Παιδες.Λοιπον εκανα το αυτονοητο.Κατεβασα το σχηματικο και εκνα μετρησεις συμφωνα μ' αυτο.Στη φωτο παρακατω δεν εχω καθολου τασεις στο δευτερευον.1000.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Εφόσον έχεις αλλάξεις όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς, έχεις ελέγξει όλους τους ημιαγωγούς (διόδους, fet,zener κ.λ.π.) άλλα και τις ύποπτες αντιστάσεις, έχεις ελέγξει ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού, τότε ξεκόλλησε και μέτρησε και τις τρεις αντιστάσεις 3105, 3106, 3107. 
Αν και αυτές οι τρεις αντιστάσεις είναι σωστές, τότε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα να έχει πρόβλημα το ολοκληρωμένο 7102 (DAP02A) .

----------


## radiotimes

Οι αντιστασεις ειναι οκ Σηφη.Αρα αμα εχει προβλημα το Ολοκληρωμενο τοτε ειμαστε για πλακετα, μιας και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να το βρουμε εδω πουθενα.

----------


## manolo

Κάνε μια έρευνα σε Βασιλειάδη, Top Electronics, Μπέσκα, Τριδίμα. Αναφέρω κάποια μαγαζιά ενδεικτικά. Δε χάνεις τίποτα...

----------


## radiotimes

> Κάνε μια έρευνα σε Βασιλειάδη, Top Electronics, Μπέσκα, Τριδίμα. Αναφέρω κάποια μαγαζιά ενδεικτικά. Δε χάνεις τίποτα...


Απο μια αναζητηση στα σαιτ τους δεν βρηκα τιποτα μονο απο εδω 
http://www.tao-bao.gr/p-4396198894.html οτι εχει σχεση και καλα με Ελλαδα. *Σύνολο::*
$14,37 με τα μεταφορικα...

----------


## manolo

Από τα site μη περιμένεις να τα βρεις. Δυστυχώς εδώ στην Ελλάδα τα sites δεν περιλαμβάνουν όλα τα προϊόντα που πουλιούνται και ιδίως όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με components. Πάρε τους τηλέφωνο να το ψάξουν ή να σου δώσουν ισοδύναμο. Επίσης άλλα δύο μαγαζιά που μου διέφυγαν και σου προτείνω είναι ο Φανός και η Talico-Tivico.

----------


## stefos1

> Καλημερα Παιδες.Λοιπον εκανα το αυτονοητο.Κατεβασα το σχηματικο και εκνα μετρησεις συμφωνα μ' αυτο.Στη φωτο παρακατω δεν εχω καθολου τασεις στο δευτερευον.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40666



να ρωτήσω κάτι   στο 5101 *μετασχηματιστή* δεν θα έπρεπε να βγάζει τάση στο δευτερεύον εφόσον παίρνει κανονικά τάση το *πρωτεύον μήπως ο μετασχηματιστής παρέδωσε !!*

----------


## manolo

Προφανώς ο Δημήτρης εννοεί ότι δεν έχει τάσεις στην έξοδο του δευτερεύοντος όχι στην έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή..

----------


## stefos1

δες το σχέδιο που έχει ανεβάσει ..

----------


## ezizu

> να ρωτήσω κάτι   στο 5101 *μετασχηματιστή* δεν θα έπρεπε να βγάζει τάση στο δευτερεύον εφόσον παίρνει κανονικά τάση το *πρωτεύον μήπως ο μετασχηματιστής παρέδωσε !!*


Προφανώς έχεις κάπου μπερδευτεί και δεν σκέφτηκες ότι οι μετασχηματιστές δεν λειτουργούν με DC τάσεις, παρά μόνο με AC ή διακοπτόμενες τάσεις.
Ο Δημήτρης στο σχέδιο που έβαλε στο ποστ#20 ,αναγράφει τις DC τάσεις που μέτρησε στο κύκλωμα.

----------

FILMAN (08-10-15)

----------


## stefos1

> Προφανώς έχεις κάπου μπερδευτεί και δεν σκέφτηκες ότι οι μετασχηματιστές δεν λειτουργούν με DC τάσεις, παρά μόνο με AC ή διακοπτόμενες τάσεις.
> Ο Δημήτρης στο σχέδιο που έβαλε στο ποστ#20 ,αναγράφει τις DC τάσεις που μέτρησε στο κύκλωμα.


 :Huh: ΣΩΣΤΟΣ ...

----------


## radiotimes

Να διευκρινησω οτι οι τασεις στο δευτερευον του Μ/Τ ειναι AC και μετα 6107 και 6108 ειναι DC και δεν παιρνω τις τασεις που γραφει.Το DAP02 δινει καποια εντολη στο mosfet αλλα και τα 326 Volt στην πυλη μου φαινονται πολλα.Επισης πρεπει να γινει μια μετρηση μεταξυ του gate και της γειωσης του mosfet οπως επισης στα ακρα 1 και 2 του Μ/Τ αν βγαζει ταση.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν ο μετασχηματιστής έχει όντως 326V στα άκρα του πρωτεύοντος, τότε το πρωτεύον έχει διακοπή!


> τα 326 Volt στην πυλη μου φαινονται πολλα.


Λέει για 326V μεταξύ D και G όπως επίσης μεταξύ D και S, όχι μεταξύ G και S.

----------


## ezizu

> Αν ο μετασχηματιστής έχει όντως 326V στα άκρα του πρωτεύοντος, τότε το πρωτεύον έχει διακοπή!Λέει για 326V μεταξύ D και G όπως επίσης μεταξύ D και S, όχι μεταξύ G και S.


Φίλιππε το κάτω άκρο (3) του μ/τ είναι γειωμένο, οπότε είναι λογικό να μετράει 326V πάνω στα άκρα του μ/τ, στα σημεία που έχει σημειώσει στο σχέδιο (ποστ#20).

----------


## FILMAN

Κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ. Μάλλον είναι λάθος το σχέδιο. Δεν μπορεί η μια άκρη του πρωτεύοντος να πατάει στη γη και η άλλη στα +325V. Ίσως αυτό που πάει στη γη είναι θωράκιση, και όχι άκρο πηνίου.

----------


## ezizu

Το (3) πόδι του μ/τ είναι όντως γειωμένο στο PCB (πηγαίνει πάνω στο [-] του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης 2102), οπότε σωστά μέτρησε τάση 326V .
Εσωτερικά τώρα στον μ/τ, αν υπάρχει το τύλιγμα που φαίνεται στο σχέδιο, μεταξύ των ποδιών 3-5, δεν ξέρω (και σαφώς ο συλλογισμός σου είναι σωστός). 
Για του λόγου το αληθές, αν μπορεί ο Δημήτρης ας βγάλει μια καθαρή φωτογραφία της πλακέτας, από την πλευρά των κολλήσεων, και να την ανεβάσει εδώ (και ας μετρήσει ωμικά τα πόδια 3-5 του μ/τ, καλύτερα βγάζοντας στον αέρα τουλάχιστον το ένα από τα δυο πόδια ).

----------

FILMAN (09-10-15)

----------


## radiotimes

IMAG0017.jpg Με το ποδαρακι 5 στον αερα δεν εχω καμια ενδειξη μεταξυ 3 και 5

----------

FILMAN (09-10-15)

----------


## ezizu

Οπότε μάλλον είναι λάθος στο σχέδιο το τύλιγμα μεταξύ των ποδιών 3-5 του μ/τ.  
Δημήτρη δεν σου γράφω κάτι περισσότερο, όσο αφορά μετρήσεις ύποπτων εξαρτημάτων (αντιστάσεις,zener,διόδους), επειδή θεωρώ (βάσει των γραφόμενων σε προηγούμενα ποστ σου) ότι ήδη τα έχεις ελέγξει.

----------

FILMAN (09-10-15)

----------


## radiotimes

Οποτε Σηφη καταληγουμε σ' αυτο που ειπες οτι το DAP02 ειναι καμενο συμφωνα και με αυτες τις μετρησεις 1000.jpgΑλλα και παλι αυτα τα 326 βολτ στο gate πως πανε?Και το mosfet ετσι οπως ειναι δουλευει σαν drive η σαν διακοπτης???

----------


## ezizu

Κάτσε γιατί κάτι περίεργο έγραψες - μέτρησες τώρα. 
Έχει 326V το G στο FET και στο πιν 8 του ολοκληρωμένου 7102( ως προς γείωση- Hot) έχεις 0V ;
Αν ναι, είσαι σίγουρος πως οι αντιστάσεις 3116, 3117 (αλλά  και η αντίσταση 3119 , η δίοδος 6106, το FET και η zener 6115 ) είναι εντάξει;

----------


## radiotimes

Να τα μετρησω κι αυτα και να ξαναμετρησω και το Mosfet.Πρεπει να δουμε και το datasheet του DAP02 αν το 8 ποδαρακι ειναι εισοδος η εξοδος.

----------


## ezizu

Το 8 πόδι του ολοκληρωμένου είναι έξοδος.
Το FET ουσιαστικά λειτουργεί σαν διακόπτης (μεταξύ D-S, ανοίγω-κλείνοντας βέβαια σε υψηλή συχνότητα) και η οδήγησή του γίνεται μέσω των παλμών που δέχεται, από το πόδι 8 του ολοκληρωμένου (που είναι δηλαδή το driver του FET).

----------

FILMAN (09-10-15)

----------


## radiotimes

Και στο 7 ποδαρακι παιρνει τροφοδοσια απο την ταση που βγαινει απο το τυλιγμα 1 και 2 ?Αν ναι τοτε αφου δεν εχουμε ταση στο τυλιγμα μπορει να μην καηκε και το DAP.

----------


## ezizu

Ναι στο πόδι 7 το ολοκληρωμένο παίρνει τροφοδοσία.
Αρχικά παίρνει την τάση που χρειάζεται για να ξεκινήσει μέσω των αντιστάσεων 3105, 3106, 3107 και αφού ξεκινήσει την λειτουργία του το ολοκληρωμένο (και κατ' επέκταση το τροφοδοτικό), τότε τροφοδοτείται μεσώ του τυλίγματος 1-2 του μ/τ και των σχετικών με αυτό το τύλιγμα εξαρτημάτων .

Επειδή όμως υποψιάζομαι (βάσει τις φωτογραφίας που ανέβασες στο ποστ#36 και την είδα προσεκτικότερα) ότι μάλλον (κατά 99%) δεν έχεις αλλάξει τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές στο πρωτεύων κύκλωμα, άλλαξε τους οπωσδήποτε. Είναι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές 2104 και 2106 (προσοχή στην πολικότητα και αν δεν βρεις 6,8μf/50v, βάλε 10μf/63V δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα).

Αν η παραπάνω σκέψη μου είναι σωστή, τότε το ότι έγραψες ότι άλλαξες όλους τους  πυκνωτές στα ποστ#1 και #3, προφανώς εννοούσες στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού, θα έπρεπε όμως αυτό να το διευκρινίσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## radiotimes

Τους αλλαξα τωρα κι αυτους αλλα τιποτα, τζιφος.

----------


## FILMAN

Στο #38 έχεις σημειώσει τάση 326V ανάμεσα στην πύλη του MOSFET και τη γείωση, η αντίσταση 3125 είναι εντάξει; Πρέπει να είναι αντίσταση της τάξης του 1Ω ή και παρακάτω... Αν είναι καλή, τότε κάποια μέτρηση εκεί στο MOSFET είναι λάθος... Δεν μπορεί να μετράς G-S, D-S και D-G και να βγαίνουν όλα 326V, διότι αν δύο από αυτά είναι όντως 326V, το τρίτο θα είναι υποχρεωτικά 0V... Τα 1.56V που μέτρησες στα άκρα του πυκνωτή 2104 δεν σημαίνει ότι προέρχονται από το βοηθητικό τύλιγμα του μετασχηματιστή και άρα το κύκλωμα ψιλοδουλεύει, διότι τα 0.1V που (λες ότι) μέτρησες στα άκρα του τυλίγματος αυτού δεν μπορούν καν να ανορθωθούν από πραγματική δίοδο, πόσο μάλλον να δώσουν 1.56V. Άρα τα 1.56V προέρχονται από την τάση των 326V μέσω των αντιστάσεων 3105 - 3106 - 3107.

----------

ezizu (09-10-15)

----------


## ezizu

Δημήτρη έχει δίκιο ο Φίλιππος. 
Στο 39# σου γράφω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την τελευταία μέτρηση που έκανες στο FET μεταξύ G - γείωση.
Τα εξαρτήματα που σου έγραψα στο #39 τα μέτρησες;
Την 3125 που σου γράφει και ο Φίλιππος να μετρήσεις, σου έχω προτείνει να την ελέγξεις ήδη από το ποστ#16 και έχεις γράψει στο ποστ#18 ότι είναι σωστή.Είναι σίγουρο 100% αυτό;

Υ.Γ. Χωρίς παρεξήγηση, να σημειώσω απλά, ότι για να μπορέσει κάποιος να βοηθήσει σε κάποιο θέμα επισκευής (γενικά μιλώντας), θα πρέπει οι όποιες διατυπώσεις-απαντήσεις γίνονται, να είναι σωστές και ακριβείς, γιατί αλλιώς βγαίνουν λάθος συμπεράσματα και μετά το θέμα και η λογική σειρά της επισκευής μπερδεύεται .

----------


## radiotimes

Καμια παρεξηγηση Σηφη γι' αυτο ειμαστε εδω να βοηθαει ο ενας τον αλλο.Δεν εχω ιδιαιτερη εμπειρια σ' αυτου του ειδους τροφοδοτικα switching γι' αυτο ζηταω βοηθεια.Θα ξεκολησω το μοσφετ και την αντισταση να τα ξαναμετρησω.

----------


## radiotimes

Tester.jpg mosfet ok αντισταση 004 οκ.
3116 =98,5 Ωμ
3117 =10.5 Ωμ
3119 =99.5 ΚΩ
6115 = οκ
6118 = οκ

----------


## sokra

Καλημέρα σας παιδιά, σήμερα μου έφεραν μια ίδια οθόνη στην οποια ενω οι πλακέτες φαίνονται μια χαρα απλα με λιγη σκονυη την οποια και καθαρισα, δουλεψε εχθες όλο το απογευμα ενω σημερα δεν αναβει καν το λεδ της ενδειξης... αμα την αφησω στην παροχη κατι παει να αναψει αλλα μετα ξανασβηνει!


ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!! Μολις δοκίμασα στην δικια μου αλλες λαμπες και αναβει κανονικα για την ωρα. Στην αρχη δοκιμασα με 2 καινουργιες.. ολα οκ... μετα δοκιμασα την πάνω .. παλι οκ.. μετά μόνο την κάτω και είδα οτι εσβησε και δεν αναβε... ετσι οπως ηταν αλλαξα μονο την κατω την λαμπα και αναψε κανονικα!

----------

